# Retake Of Exams For Aggregate Improvement.



## 2468 (Nov 15, 2016)

​ 
I gave my Olevels in may june 2016. i got Bs in Bio Phys Chem. Im prepared to retake them in Oct Nov 2017 to improve my final aggregate for admission to medical college because ive seen that olevel results also make a huge part of the whole equivalence formula for the aggregate. 
So couple of questions...

Should i Retake or Register as a fresh candidate for just these 3 subjects??

Will these exams be within time frame allowed for improvement of results? 
For admission to med colleges in Punjab in 2018, will this fresh result be accepted ?
Will the IBBC give equivalence for this fresh result? i havnt taken equivalence as yet for my Olevel result because i made up my mind immediately to retake but couldnt last year....

im pretty sure Insha Allah ill get As this time in those 3 subjects. 

any help will be appreciated . thanx.​


----------



## cursinglion (Jul 1, 2016)

have you already made your olevel equivalence ?


----------



## 2468 (Nov 15, 2016)

no. i havnt


----------



## cursinglion (Jul 1, 2016)

considering your o levels grade i assume you aren't the brightest student so a levels wont be easier for you khair it isn't for anyone, your AS result will be announced in a few weeks that will really shake you up so be mentally prepared for that. because you aren't the brightest, you might lie to yourself that you will work hard and get straight A's in a levels and believe me this doesn't really work (old habits die hard). A2 will be even a higher jump as compared to going from o levels to a levels in workload, difficulty etc. because o levels grades have the same weightage as A levels grades you have a better chance at improving your equivalence by retaking your o level exams and i don't really know how ibcc will handle your case because i had to make a new a levels equivalence because i improved in one subject, they did tell me the improvement should be made within an year after i had made my first equivalence but because yours will be a fresh equivalence they might not really care but do check with them.

- - - Updated - - -

by the way i didn't mean to offend you by assuming you aren't the " brightest "


----------



## 2468 (Nov 15, 2016)

hey. thanx for the advice. its very practical. np about the comment. dunno how i will do. but im determined to take the science subjects again. coz i know the weightage of O levels is greater than A levels eventually in the equivalence formula. also will be taking SAT 2 tests too. i know im beyond the one year limit for the retake option. so should i register on the CIE site as a fresh registration or retake? 
but i guess i have to talk to the IBCC myself. any suggestions on how i can get through to them. they never answer the phones. there is an office here in lahore too i think. would they be receptive to my questions if i go there personally? 
thanks again for help


----------



## cursinglion (Jul 1, 2016)

isn't retake only for A2 exams, where you have to carry forward your As grades. In o levels we have to give the whole exam again so it shouldn't matter if its a retake or fresh one. going to ibcc office would be better but they usually know about common cases, yours is a little different but it shouldn't really matter because you are making a fresh equivalence, making adjustments to already made equivalence has problems so hopefully you are good on that but do check. improve your olevels bro


----------

